# grand



## dfox (Jul 15, 2004)

in my opinion the grand was in near perfect condition today (tuesday) turning green from brown... gages indicate around 500. any opinions? the abundance of fish also help with my overall opinion. everyone was catching fish. Got fish on jig/maggot, and almost had a rod ripped out of my hands on small blue/silver cleo.
good day even with the wind


----------



## bwarrenuk (Jan 4, 2015)

I like her up in the 900 range. But everyone has there number. None the less I'll be there tommorow morning.


----------



## Jim B (May 29, 2016)

I like the grand at 500 cfs or less. Seems I get more action in that range. Got this one yesterday . Right at 6# about 28". Had my scale, but no tape. Came on orange and gold cleo. My buddy did good with shrimp. 
Only down side were the boats. I fish from shore and it seems some boaters like to run right in front of me. In my casting range. River's wide so why not cruise far bank and give us shore fishermen some room? Just my pet peeve.


----------



## mountainbikingrn (Mar 24, 2010)

If the boats were trolling the far bank in that location is full of submerged trees. You can see a few near shore, but their are far more hiding underwater! I agree that everyone needs to share the water though, their are many areas to troll in that stretch where guys can't get to from the bank.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Jim B said:


> I like the grand at 500 cfs or less. Seems I get more action in that range. Got this one yesterday . Right at 6# about 28". Had my scale, but no tape. Came on orange and gold cleo. My buddy did good with shrimp.
> Only down side were the boats. I fish from shore and it seems some boaters like to run right in front of me. In my casting range. River's wide so why not cruise far bank and give us shore fishermen some room? Just my pet peeve.


i have never fished the river but i do know from only a couple trips to the harbor , boats ran so close to the bank i was fishing i had to reel in my float. i look at them as they pass and they just acted like you werent there, what gives with that ? they have the whole harbor and lake and have to run thirty feet in front of you.


----------



## ChromeCollector (Sep 12, 2014)

In maumee during the walleye run when boats get too close to the shore fishermen (Anchoring over top of a hole 30 feet from shore, when the river is 1/4 mile wide....) there are a few guys Ive seen that hookup 2oz lead weights to saltwater rods and start chucking them at the boats as a hint to get the **** out. 

In my opinion, there is plenty of river to troll, if you want to hit the shores then get out of your boat and get in.


----------



## kingbaiter13 (Feb 24, 2014)

Is anyone catching any steelies at Harpersfield yet?


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Most of that lower section of the Grand is boat water. There are guys who have long nets that happen to fish there too. Guys just have to get along. Tossing a spinner is what shore and boat fishermen both look down upon because they take up so much of the water. Try to look at it with the other perspective.


----------



## ChromeCollector (Sep 12, 2014)

Except he w


Lundfish said:


> Tossing a spinner is what shore and boat fishermen both look down upon because they take up so much of the water. Try to look at it with the other perspective.


Except he wasn't talking about throwing a spinner, he was talking about his float. Just because you're on a boat doesn't give you the right to disrespect another person who worked hard to walk the shoreline to fish that spot. There's plenty of river, and you can cover a lot more of it on a boat, so do that and go find another spot.


----------



## ChromeCollector (Sep 12, 2014)

Except he w


Lundfish said:


> Tossing a spinner is what shore and boat fishermen both look down upon because they take up so much of the water. Try to look at it with the other perspective.


Except he wasn't talking about throwing a spinner, he was talking about his float. Just because you're on a boat doesn't give you the right to disrespect another person who worked hard to walk the shoreline to fish that spot. There's plenty of river, and you can cover a lot more of it on a boat, so do that and go find another spot.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Lundfish said:


> Most of that lower section of the Grand is boat water. There are guys who have long nets that happen to fish there too. Guys just have to get along. Tossing a spinner is what shore and boat fishermen both look down upon because they take up so much of the water. Try to look at it with the other perspective.


not beat a dead horse or to hyjack the intention of this thread but, I have owned four fishing boats in my time, ive fished bass tournaments on a small time basis in clubs, ive fished musky tournaments same way. and have fished around shore fisherman at all times and never made them pull lines or gotten into what looked like their fishing space. Now I have been a shore fisherman for quite a few years now by choice and enjoy this , so when I see a guy in a boat acting in a manner that i seen in the harbor of the Grand , i know what he was doing and i did not like it. The ethical thing for him to have done would have given space, funny thing was there were several trolling that day and only a few were not giving space. I could tell the real fisherman seen long before and went around. So for guys to get along , when you are on shore there really is no where for you to go except to move your lines and to me that makes no difference if its a float or casting a spinner, you still have space.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

ChromeCollector said:


> Except he w
> 
> 
> Except he wasn't talking about throwing a spinner, he was talking about his float. Just because you're on a boat doesn't give you the right to disrespect another person who worked hard to walk the shoreline to fish that spot. There's plenty of river, and you can cover a lot more of it on a boat, so do that and go find another spot.


An orange/gold cleo is a float? That's news to me.

Also, depending on how far of a cast is made with a cleo determines how much more water can be covered. 

BTW a cleo is not used under a float.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

It was my post , about the float.


----------



## ChromeCollector (Sep 12, 2014)

Lundfish said:


> An orange/gold cleo is a float? That's news to me.
> 
> Also, depending on how far of a cast is made with a cleo determines how much more water can be covered.
> 
> BTW a cleo is not used under a float.


YOU are the one that brought up the spinner. The post was about boat fisherman riding up on the banks where people are fishing floats. You pivoted the entire thread to fit your narrative about shaming bank fishermen who cast and retrieve.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

ChromeCollector said:


> YOU are the one that brought up the spinner. The post was about boat fisherman riding up on the banks where people are fishing floats. You pivoted the entire thread to fit your narrative about shaming bank fishermen who cast and retrieve.


Correction, the entire post was about people using cleos and floats. Both were talked about. I used the word 'spinner' to describe a cleo because it's in the same category.

You missed my point entirely and focused on a single aspect of it and disregarded the rest.

Man you are pretty sharp.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

glasseyes said:


> not beat a dead horse or to hyjack the intention of this thread but, I have owned four fishing boats in my time, ive fished bass tournaments on a small time basis in clubs, ive fished musky tournaments same way. and have fished around shore fisherman at all times and never made them pull lines or gotten into what looked like their fishing space. Now I have been a shore fisherman for quite a few years now by choice and enjoy this , so when I see a guy in a boat acting in a manner that i seen in the harbor of the Grand , i know what he was doing and i did not like it. The ethical thing for him to have done would have given space, funny thing was there were several trolling that day and only a few were not giving space. I could tell the real fisherman seen long before and went around. So for guys to get along , when you are on shore there really is no where for you to go except to move your lines and to me that makes no difference if its a float or casting a spinner, you still have space.


Yep. It's easy to get along as I've been on both sides. Even when a guy is casting spinners or SPOONS I don't anchor up or troll in their space. That's how we can all get along. It's all simple if we look at others on the water and act in the same way that we want to be treated. That was my point that you missed ChromeCollector.


----------



## ChromeCollector (Sep 12, 2014)

Lundfish said:


> Yep. It's easy to get along as I've been on both sides. Even when a guy is casting spinners or SPOONS I don't anchor up or troll in their space. That's how we can all get along. It's all simple if we look at others on the water and act in the same way that we want to be treated. That was my point that you missed ChromeCollector.


Agreed.

Again, in Toledo where I went to college, I fished the Walleye run daily every year, and the boat fishermen there were savages. They'd see a line of shoremen pulling in fish and then anchor right over top of it. Similarly, the last time I fished the lower grand I was pulling them in as usual over my favorite hole and a boat pulled up, anchored, and started throwing right at my float. If i see that and have my lead chucker, Im throwing weight at your boat.


----------



## PaddleFish (Aug 21, 2017)

When trolling in my kayak I always keep my lines out beyond where I see anyone float fishing. I try to keep my lines beyond where I see anyone casting hardware as well. 9+ foot steelhead rods can launch hardware a looong way though, and if a shore angler is casting so far across the water that I can't still troll my lines around them without snagging bottom along the opposite bank, I will troll past them at a reasonable distance.

We are all sharing the water out there. Definitely all should be giving other anglers their space, and all should be reasonable about what they consider "their space".


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

i can cast a LONG way with 6 pound test and a 10 1/2 foot noodle rod.. it only takes a few seconds for a boat to go by so i can wait


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

TRIPLE-J said:


> i can cast a LONG way with 6 pound test and a 10 1/2 foot noodle rod.. it only takes a few seconds for a boat to go by so i can wait


I agree, in the river you have only so much room, not so in the harbor. In the lake or harbor the boat should give way.


----------

